

Ask HN: Which NoSQL DB is best for a node.js newbie? - hastur

Which of the popular NoSQL DBs is the easiest to install and use with node.js?<p>Note: I have very little linux experience, so I prefer solutions like pasting a single command into the terminal and have everything happen automatically, including post-install config ;)
======
MarcinMieszek
MongoDB seems to be the easiest one to install and to start using.

You will get packages ready for most of distributions and the installation is
really simple:
[http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packag...](http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packages)

I can create test database with web frontend just to test and experiment a
little - please let me know if you are interested (at beta@ninjaci.com).

------
gexla
There isn't a best. You have your use case, and then you pick the best
available for that particular case. Most popular doesn't mean most useful for
your needs.

Do a Google search for one of the many grids available which show which
options are best for which cases.

If you want to go with something that is best, most popular, easiest to
install, etc, then go with MySQL or PostgreSQL.

------
redpiston
I would suggest MongoDB

